# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  lamborghini test e real or fake

## mexr69

hey all, my mate just came to my house with some gear....
He told me its the new label for UGL as UGL has got busted.. but i doubt it..
was wondering if you guys thing this is legit or fake gear?

----------


## < <Samson> >

Wow, that looks funny as ****

Never ever seen oh heard of that shit

----------


## tdoe11

They are a new sponsor on another board. I would guess it is real, or they wouldn't be a public source on that site. That packaging sure looks rad.

----------


## mexr69

awesome looking packaging but ive been told from some guy thats been around gear since the 80s he said its fake as **** and laughed in my face hahaha... he said over the years you see it all...
im unsure if its legit or not.... so far im thinking its DUD gear... anyone even heard of this brand before? theres nothing online about it..

----------


## mexr69

can you link me the page please? 


> They are a new sponsor on another board. I would guess it is real, or they wouldn't be a public source on that site. That packaging sure looks rad.

----------


## davidtheman100

> They are a new sponsor on another board. I would guess it is real, or they wouldn't be a public source on that site. That packaging sure looks rad.



Ever heard of EF?

----------


## mietek

> They are a new sponsor on another board. I would guess it is real, or they wouldn't be a public source on that site. That packaging sure looks rad.


he is protected on the other board from bad reviews so he can sell anything. 

but I have not see too many bunk test enan except underdosed

----------


## mexr69

so you reckon its cut? but is legit?
so 50/50 cut? or even 70/30?

----------


## PistolPete33

That has to be the worst ever name for a product I've ever seen. That said, doesn't mean that it's bunk but I've never heard of them before.

----------


## mexr69

no one has heard of them........


> That has to be the worst ever name for a product I've ever seen. That said, doesn't mean that it's bunk but I've never heard of them before.

----------


## ghettoboyd

the thing is is that there are so many ugl's popping up almost everyday it seems, that's why nobody's heard of them yet, its kind of mind blowing really as like 2 or 3 new ones are asked about every day...and even if there intentions starting out are to be scammers they usually put out decent product at first to gain peoples trust before doing so....just an observation from being around the boards for many years...you may have gotten lucky...

----------


## mexr69

well my mates been jabbing it for 6weeks hes looking different strength is also made some good progress, but ill rather be patient i guess and wait for legit well known branded gear i dont want to inject unknown shit.. it could be anything...

----------

